# Tein BASIC's revisited!



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

so im pullen the sentra back out of the garage, its pretty much sat there over winter. anyway I got to looking at the teins (rethinking their adjustments) could a few people tell me what they have their heights at. from the instruction mannuel it gives the refrence value to be 1.2 inches from the bottom adjustment plate to where the thread meets the green of the strut. What values have u guys used??? 

main reason im asking is cause it seems to be riding afully harsh. Also i was wondering, this may be obvious- when tightening the adjustment plates (((compressing the spring))) this raisees the spring rate correct? so that results in the car being lowered by the compressed spring(ie shorter), but would it technically raise { or compress less when the car was droped back down} due to the cars weight upon the higher spring rate??? also how does compressing/decompressing the spring effect the dampner??? Its been awhile since ive looked at this stuff....... 
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

microsweper said:


> so im pullen the sentra back out of the garage, its pretty much sat there over winter. anyway I got to looking at the teins (rethinking their adjustments) could a few people tell me what they have their heights at. from the instruction mannuel it gives the refrence value to be 1.2 inches from the bottom adjustment plate to where the thread meets the green of the strut. What values have u guys used???
> 
> main reason im asking is cause it seems to be riding afully harsh. Also i was wondering, this may be obvious- when tightening the adjustment plates (((compressing the spring))) this raisees the spring rate correct? so that results in the car being lowered by the compressed spring(ie shorter), but would it technically raise { or compress less when the car was droped back down} due to the cars weight upon the higher spring rate??? also how does compressing/decompressing the spring effect the dampner??? Its been awhile since ive looked at this stuff.......
> Thanks, Chris


Don't set your ride height at the reference values in the manual. Those figures are there so you can check to make sure that you didn't get sagging (defective) springs. They're far too low on our cars, especially on the street. I'm going to have to go check my ride height to see exactly where I have it set, but it's relatively high when compared to what a lot of other people are doing for track use.

As both front and rear springs are linear rate, raising the collar won't increase the spring rate of the springs. What it will do is increase the preload, which will change the static ride height. It will also put more load on the collars and put a little more stress on them over time. Basically, this means that the ride won't get any "stiffer" if you raise the car up a bit (though it might get you off the bump stops, which helps).

Let me get back to you with the numbers for front and rear ride height.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry for the delay. It's been raining ice these past few nights and I didn't really get a chance to get measurements.

I took front and rear ride height measurements from the uppermost point of the fender well to the center of the wheel hub (same method as they're using in the Tein installation manual):









_Taken from the Tein BASICs installation manual for the B14 Sentra/200sx_

Front distance on my car is about *345 mm* (approx 13-1/2 in).
Rear distance on my car is about *315 mm* (approx 12-1/2 in).

That's with a 30 lb full-size spare in the spare tyre well and nothing else in the car.

I hope that helps.


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks!!! , Chris


----------

